# What to do with Jalapenos



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Bumper crop

Planning to dry some.

What about poppers, can they be prepared and frozen? Require blanching?

Have plenty canned, they aren't big sellers in the household.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

congrats on the bumper crop. yes you can freeze them, i just wash them real good and wearing gloves either split them in half and get the seeds and membranes out for poppers later or cut the top off and get the seeds and membranes out.then lay them on a tray and freeze hard then put in freezer bag, this way you can take out what you need at one time. have you thought of canning some for nacho cheese sauce or pepper sauce?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know if you can dehydrate them, but, I do keep a few bunches of habanero peppers dehydrated in my little store room - they make a nice flavor to my pizza-sauce :factor10:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My mom cans jalapeno jelly. The stuff is unreal.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom just made a huge batch of jelly! But this time, she made it more like jam, chunks of peppers in it, I'm telling ya....yum! They use it on pintos too.

I made a loaf of sourdough today, spread some cream cheese and her relish/jam or whatever you want to call it, I am hooked! 

Mom does a lot of things not by a recipe, but partdeux, if you want to venture out and do something like this, I'd be happy to ask her how.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

sure, go ahead and ask her


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

OHHH DDDOOODDE, roast them over Mesquite smoke and can them. Make tons of salsa and can.

ORRR...you could stuff them, freeze them wrapped in bacon. If you core them and get the pithy light membrane out they arnt hot, we stuff them with Jack cheeze wrapem in bacon and grillem. Milk products nuetralize the capsasin. My Correction Buddies keep milk on hand for when they paint the inmates, cause when they sprayem everybody gets it, in close proximity, even the COs.

On a funny note....at a UPS shipping hub 3 months ago, a guy hit a 55 Gl drum of Habanero Juice(Being shipped to a Pepper Spray manufacturer) with a fork lift prong. Major HAZMAT Evac and clean up. Dang Thats alota Milk.Or alota Tortillas and Cervesas. Down here we'ed call that a Party.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> My mom cans jalapeno jelly. The stuff is unreal.


Jap jelly is good, Salsa jelly is good to.

I usually Pickle them. Make them like dill or polish pickles.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I cut in half, clean and freeze for poppers in the winter. Pampered Chef has and excellent and easy recipe for that. I also slice them into rings amd freeze, add to cheese for nachos and chips. I will have to try the mesquite and can them. Thats sounds yummy.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

cook the peppers, seeds and all, down in a little water and vinegar. after cooking to a mash. put the peppers thru your food grinder. pour into bottles and use as hot sauce. or strain and then use. after cooking down and straining you can add seasoning to your sauce. 
DEBRA’S HADES PEPPER SAUCE 

INGREDIENTS:

12 habanero peppers
For each dozen peppers add

1 (15.5 ounce) can sliced peaches 
in heavy syrup
1/2 cup dark molasses or honey
1/4 to 1/2 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup light brown sugar use for extra sweet
1 cup distilled white vinegar	



2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice

Grind the peppers seeds and all in a food grinder. Pour into large pot and add vinegar. Cook until soft. Strain and let drip for about an hour or so. Return to pot and add all other ingredients. I leave out the peaches, molasses and brown sugar until I am ready to make my final sauce. The base sauce will keep using boiling water bath due to the high vinegar. I call this my Hades Sauce because it does not burn you like hot sauce, the burn starts slowly and keeps growing, giving you a chance to taste your food before getting burned.
Like a trip to hell. You don’t know you are there until you get burned.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> cook the peppers, seeds and all, down in a little water and vinegar. after cooking to a mash. put the peppers thru your food grinder. pour into bottles and use as hot sauce. or strain and then use. after cooking down and straining you can add seasoning to your sauce.
> DEBRA'S HADES PEPPER SAUCE
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> ...


Thanks for posting that!!! I just emailed to some folks (Mom included). Can't wait to try it! :factor10:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

They're way too spicy for me. I'd practice safe disposal.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We dry them & put them in the pot when we cook our beans. We just take the stem & seeds off & put them on the dehydrator. I would blanch them or steam them in the microwave first if I was going to cook them for hours to rehydrate. If you are drying a lot of them at once I would leave the windows open, put the dehydrator outside or in an out building, it can get rather stout!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

We dehydrate them and take half and grind them into powder.... danger zone though... mask and gloves and goggles are required ...LOL


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I pickle and can Jalapeno Peppers with Carrots. Slice peppers and carrots, and use about a 3 parts carrots to 1 part peppers, otherwise too hot! Liked by all!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

All the big ones were deseeded and in the freezer waiting to be vacuum sealed.

Tiny ones were saved for Hade's (do you foly mill the peaches, or food processor or what?)

Medium sized will go into the dehydrator. Got about 1/2 way through them tonight.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Hades pepper sauce is on the stove. Sweet mix of hot and sweet  Can't wait to finish it up.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We made poppers this past week and they are SO GOOOD!! It takes a LOT of bacon though!

I cleaned and cut them in half, filled with a cream cheese and cheddar cheese mix, then wrapped with bacon, then baked in the oven. They were even better the second day! YUM! 13 yo DS and I were even eating them for breakfast!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

d_saum said:


> Thanks for posting that!!! I just emailed to some folks (Mom included). Can't wait to try it! :factor10:


2nd that! I think I'll have to try this too, and sent to MIL.

Stoopid questions:
I just dry out and save the seeds for planting next year, right? Dont have to do anything special?
And as far as saving them as a spice, same question? I am imagining having seeds like those red pepper seeds/spice you get in the stores or at pizza joints? Just dry them out?


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

After you've done all the recipes if you still have some left over, weaponize them.

Seriously, good as deer and other critter repellant. Doesn't work on birds and zombies. They don't have the receptors.

Liquify (blend) about a cup of whole peppers in a couple cups of water. Drain, strain and store in a tightly sealed jar in the fridge. Be verrry careful and wear face and hand protection. Pour into a hand sprayer for use. Stand Up Wind! If you're spraying plants try a little area out first to be sure it doesn't irritate tender new growth. Watch you don't contaminate ripe crops as it may not wear off in time for harvest. Will have to be re-applied after rain or overhead irrigation. May also be good for keeping the packrats from chewing wire insulation and other rubber and vinyl things. (Never tried it for that but will some day.)

This is my off-the-top-of-my-head recipe. There's others that use oil in the mix and it stays on the plant longer. If you're interested I'll dig it out from where ever I put it ....


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*NYPD: Teen Attacks Another Teen With Homemade Jalapeno Pepper Spray*

There ya go!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Saw a good recipe on tv today. Split a pepper lengthwise, leaving the stem end intact. Stuff with a blend of cream cheese, blue cheese, and bacon crumbles. Skewer a couple of the stuffed peppers, then dip skewer and all into tempura batter, deep fry. They left the seeds in, but you could scrape them out for a milder kick.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I used a food processor to puree the peppers. I wanted it hot so I used the seeds as well. after cooking and straining, saved the pulp and sold it to some people to keep their dogs from chewing things.  let me know how you like the receipt.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I used a food processor to puree the peppers. I wanted it hot so I used the seeds as well. after cooking and straining, saved the pulp and sold it to some people to keep their dogs from chewing things.  let me know how you like the receipt.


I like it "ok", but it's not the recipes fault. I mixed everything together at once and left it on the stove for a couple of days. It has a slightly "burned" taste. I'll use up what I have, and next year try it again. While it was in process it seemed to taste really good. I love the hotness that developed from cooking so long.


----------

